

WSJ/Mossberg-solution review of Flipboard - credo
http://solution.allthingsd.com/20100720/flipboard-your-own-digital-magazine/

======
credo
I haven't downloaded the app yet, but I'm not surprised that FlipBoard chose
to launch on the iPad. I wonder what Apple-critics think about the fact that
the iPhone and iPad seem to be leading the pack in terms of innovative apps.

